# Berkshire East - 2/23/2007



## Greg (Feb 19, 2007)

Really want to get to the Beast soon seeing as they have some natural terrain open. I prefer midweek. Anyone interested? What dates work best for you?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2007)

Tempting.... Very tempting...

Were you thinking this week?


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Tempting.... Very tempting...
> 
> Were you thinking this week?



Maybe, or next...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2007)

I think I have a better shot of making next week work than this one, even then I'm not sure.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2007)

I might be able to make this Friday.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I might be able to make this Friday.



Hmmmmmm.......... :idea:


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2007)

Dave and I are gonna try to hit it on Friday, as long as the natural stuff stays open this week.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll have to see if I can put something together...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2007)

This is a strong possibility for me, I'll keep ya'll updated...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm throwing my hat in the ring.  I really liked what I saw at the Beast this past Monday.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm throwing my hat in the ring.  I really liked what I saw at the Beast this past Monday.



Niiiiiiiice... Up for Liftline?












 Praying it stays open...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Niiiiiiiice... Up for Liftline?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2007)

More:

http://www.alpinezone.com/gallery-archives/album33


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Niiiiiiiice... Up for Liftline?



After busting crashing in the  woods at Snow, I'm willing to give just about any non-tree run a try (with the exception of the steepest of steeps).  I saw a 6 or 7 year old doing laps on Liftline with her parents.  I'd be embarrassed not to try it this time around.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2007)

I am leaving LI at 5am...I should be there around 9:00


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2007)

This reminds me, I should probably ask my boss for the day off...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I am leaving LI at 5am...I should be there around 9:00



Cell coverage is spotty in the area. Meet at the base of the triple at 10 am?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cell coverage is spotty in the area. Meet at the base of the triple at 10 am?



Works for me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2007)

I just called the Beast.  They haven't closed anything since Monday.  But as expected the guy said some trails are doing better than others.  Fingers crossed for Thursday's action.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I just called the Beast.  They haven't closed anything since Monday.  But as expected the guy said some trails are doing better than others.  Fingers crossed for Thursday's action.



Just needs some freshening up. Hope we get that tomorrow...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just needs some freshening up. Hope we get that tomorrow...



Ahem:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ahem:



Nice!  Looks like Sundown will get some of the good stuff too!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2007)

NWS is on board with 2-4":

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Charlemont&state=MA&site=BOX

A *"Beast"* Recon Mission is on the agenda!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2007)

B..you in?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> B..you in?



95% sure.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2007)

Come on B!  Get some freshies.  Not to mention someone has to keep from singing on the ride up and annoying Greg.  Wait till you hear my covers of New Kids on the Block!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Wait till you hear my covers of New Kids on the Block!



That's not exactly enticing me to go...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's not exactly enticing me to go...



I was going to post some NKOTB lyrics to be funny.  Thank god for all of us that I couldn't recite a single word of any of their songs. 

In any case, Friday should be a blast.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> NWS is on board with 2-4":
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Charlemont&state=MA&site=BOX
> 
> A *"Beast"* Recon Mission is on the agenda!



We're up to 2-5". It looks like the Catskills and SW MA/NW CT will get the brunt of the storm though. Go figure!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> We're up to 2-5". It looks like the Catskills and SW MA/NW CT will get the brunt of the storm though. Go figure!



Maybe we should change to Sundown instead.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Maybe we should change to Sundown instead.



Yikes! No contingencies!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2007)

Alright, I'm in!  My boss assumed I had tomorrow off anyway since I've taken every Friday off this month so far.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2007)

Good stuff B.  Its been sometime since I made turns with you guys.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

Ya-effin-hoo  



> *Snow Advisory*
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
> ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2007)

I missed the goods last Friday.  Tomorrow just might make up for it...


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I missed the goods last Friday.  Tomorrow just might make up for it...



We should be waiting in line early enough tomorrow to score first tracks.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 22, 2007)

I always seem to miss you guys by one day.  I was at Magic the day after you guys (on Sat. 2/17) and now it looks like I'll be at BEast on this Sat 2/24.  What bad luck on timing!!  Oh well, let us know how the conditions are on Friday.

It's just difficult for me to take mid-week days off without burning vacation days.  Since I only have 10 vacation days plus the week after Christmas, I need to conserve them as well as I can.

There's a chance I'll hit MRG on Sat instead of BEast but the longer drive is pushing me towards BEast.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Oh well, let us know how the conditions are on Friday.



You know we will!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> It's just difficult for me to take mid-week days off without burning vacation days.  Since I only have 10 vacation days plus the week after Christmas, I need to conserve them as well as I can.



I get 15 days total, so I'm in about the same boat after I take time around Christmas.  I totally know what you mean, but I'd rather take them now in the winter while the snow is good than in the summer when it's damned hot out there!


----------

